# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Ninh Bình - Du lich Ninh Bình

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Ninh Bình* - *du lich Ninh Bình*:

Sự kỳ thú của thiên nhiên với những danh lam thắng cảnh đẹp, đa dạng như Vườn Quốc gia Cúc Phương, khu hang động Tam Cốc – Bích Động, khu Địch Lộng, Vân Long… cùng với nhiều di tích văn hoá như Cố đô Hoa Lư, quần thể Nhà thờ đá Phát Diệm, chùa Non Nước, phòng tuyến Tam Điệp - Biện Sơn… đã tạo điều kiện cho Ninh Bình phát triển thành điểm du lịch hấp dẫn.





*Đến khi nào?*

Ninh Bình nằm trong vùng khí hậu nhiệt đới, gió mùa, chịu ảnh hưởng của khí hậu ven biển. Nhiệt độ trung bình năm khoảng 23oC, nhiệt độ trung bình thấp nhất (tháng 1) khoảng 13 – 15oC và cao nhất (tháng 7) khoảng 28,5oC. Lượng mưa trung bình hàng năm trên 1.800 mm nhưng phân bố không đều, tập trung 70% lượng mưa vào mùa hạ (từ tháng 5 đến tháng 9) mùa khô kéo dài từ tháng 11 đến tháng 4 năm sau.

*Phương tiện đến?*

Nằm trên tuyến đường giao thông xuyên Bắc – Nam, cách thủ đô Hà Nội hơn 90 km, ngoài quốc lộ 1A, đường sắt Bắc – Nam, Ninh Bình còn có hệ thống cảng biển, đường sông, đường biển thuận lợi, tạo điều kiện giao lưu, hợp tác, phát triển toàn diện với các tỉnh khác trong cả nước và quốc tế.: 

*Đường bộ:* Quốc lộ 1A, Quốc lộ 10, 12A, 12B, 59A.

Từ Hà Nội, bạn có thể đến ga Hà Nội để đi tàu hoặc đến bến xe Giáp Bát để đón xe khách. Bên cạnh đó, bạn có thể đón xe open tour của các công ty du lịch khởi hành ngay trong khu vực phố cổ. Đến nơi bạn bắt xe ôm, taxi hay thuê xe máy khám phá Ninh Bình.

Bằng phương tiện cá nhân

Nếu dùng phương tiện cá nhân thì đi như sau đi theo đường Giải Phóng, qua bến xe Giáp Bát, rẽ vào đường cao tốc Pháp Vân - Cầu Giẽ, tiếp theo là Cầu Giẽ - Phủ Lý - Ninh Bình. Thời gian di chuyển dao động từ 1h – 1h30 phút.

*Đường sắt:* đường sắt Bắc-Nam, Theo quy hoạch của đường sắt Việt Nam, đường sắt cao tốc Bắc Nam không qua thành phố Nam Định sẽ chọn Ninh Bình là ga chính.

*
Đường thuỷ:* sông Đáy, sông Hoàng Long, sông Càn, sông Vạc, sông Vân, sông Bôi, sông Lạng, sông Bến Đang. Ninh Bình có cảng Ninh Phúc là cảng cấp I.

Gợi ý, từ Hà Nội đi Ninh Bình, bạn có thể đi tầu. Chú ý là nên chọn chuyến tàu đi không quá muộn tránh ảnh hưởng đến lịch trình chung của chuyến đi.

- Ga Ninh Bình cách Chùa Bái Đính khoảng 20km. Từ ga các bạn có thể lên Chùa Bái Đính bằng xe taxi hoặc xe bus. Nếu đi xe bus, bạn liên hệ bến xe Ninh Bình cách Ga Ninh Bình có vài trăm mét.

- Từ Chùa Bái Đính, bạn có thể đi tiếp đến KDL Tràng An, khoảng cách khoảng 5km, đường đi xấu, phương tiện có thể sử dụng để di chuyển là xe taxi hoặc thuê xe

*Ở đâu?*

Khu vực trung tâm Ninh Bình gồm các tuyến đường Trần Hưng Đạo, Lương Văn Thắng, Lê Hồng Phong, ..., các bạn căn cứ vào đó để thuê khách sạn tiện cho việc di chuyển. Nên gọi điện đặt trước để tránh tình trạng đến Ninh Bình du lịch mà không có phòng để ở.

Khách sạn Hoa Lư ( yên tĩnh, view ra hồ núi Kỳ Lân), khách sạn Thùy Anh ( gần khu mua sắm), khách sạn Thanh Bình ( gần khu ăn uống ), khách sạn Tràng An ( trung tâm thành phố ), khách sạn Non Nước ( gần khu vui chơi ), Queen Hotel ( gần ga tàu khoảng 460k)

Ở Cúc Phương: Cúc phương resort (đẹp và yên tĩnh ),khách sạn Hoàng Sơn Hòa Bình (đường Trịnh Tú , khoảng 800k), khách sạn Ninh Bình Legend (trong thành phố), Cúc Phương Hotel ( gần khu du lịch Cúc Phương khoảng 1tr4), Square Hotel ( trong thành phố khoảng 700k)...

Ở Tam Cốc Bích Động: Châu Sơn Hotel ( gần khu du lịch Tam Cốc Bích Động khoảng 230k), Thế Long Hotel ( gần khu Tam Cốc bích động, khoảng 400k)

*Đặc sản?*

Ninh Bình có nhiều món ăn ngon, lạ và độc đáo. Đặc biệt một số món bạn không nên bỏ qua khi đến đây là đặc sản dê núi, cơm cháy, nem Yên Mạc, rượu Lai Thành Kim Sơn… Ngoài ra còn có canh chua cá rô, mắm tép Gia Viễn, rượu cần Nho Quan.

*Tham khảo kinh nghiệm du lịch Ninh Bình:*

Kinh nghiệm du lịch Ninh Bình 3 ngày

*Những điều bạn cần biết khi đi du lịch Ninh Bình*
Kinh nghiệm du lịch "bụi" Ninh Bình
Làm gì khi đi du lịch Ninh Bình
Kinh nghiệm du lịch rừng Cúc Phương

----------


## thietht

*Chùa Bái Đính Ninh Bình*


*Nhà thờ Đá Phát Diệm*


*Khu du lịch sinh thái Tràng An*


Tràng An là quần thể danh thắng nằm cách cố đô Hoa Lư 3km theo hướng Nam. Đường từ Ninh Bình vào Tràng An dài, bằng phẳng, hai bên đường là những hàng cây mới trồng, lá trổ xanh non vô cùng mát mắt

*Tam Cốc - Bích Động*


*Động Thiên Hà - điểm nhấn của du lịch hang động ở Ninh Bình*


*>> Tham khảo điểm du lịch Ninh Bình khác*

Đền vua Lê

Khu nhà Việt cổ Cố Viên Lầu

Đền vua Đinh

Ghé Ninh Bình, dạo Cô Tô

Chùa trên núi Bích Động

Thánh đường Đan viện Châu Sơn 

Núi Dục Thúy

Đến khu du lịch Hang Múa, Ninh Bình

Thung Chim - Điểm du lịch thơ mộng ở Ninh Bình

Độc đáo Cố Viên Lầu khu du lịch Tam Cốc - Bích Động, Ninh Bình

Cảnh đẹp khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên Vân Long

Vân Long Resort 

Kỳ bí những động chùa trên núi đá Hoa Lư 

Địch Lộng - Danh thắng bậc nhất của Ninh Bình 

Đến Thung Nắng - Tìm đến vẻ đẹp hoang sơ

Kỳ thú suối khoáng nóng Kênh Gà 

Vân Long – điểm du lịch sinh thái kỳ thú ở Ninh Bình 

Phủ Khống, điểm du lịch Ninh Bình 

*Lễ Hội:*

Lễ hội chùa Bái Đính (từ chiều 01/01 đến hết tháng 3)

Lễ hội làng Yên Vệ - Ninh Bình (04/01)

Lễ hội đền Thái Vi - Ninh Bình (14/3-16/3)

Lễ hội đền Nguyễn Công Trứ - Ninh Bình (14/11 - 16/11)

----------


## thietht

Miến Lươn Ninh Bình

Canh chua Cá Rô

Đặc sản dê tái chanh Ninh Bình

Đặc sản ốc núi

Nem chua Yên Mạc

Gỏi cá Nhệch Kim Sơn

Nức tiếng dê núi Ninh Bình

Cơm cháy Ninh Bình

Thưởng thức bún mọc ở Phát Diệm - Kim Sơn (Ninh Bình)

----------


## thietht

*Tổng hợp du lịch Ninh Bình được giới thiệu trên Didau*

Tour Ninh Bình - Hoa Lư - Tam Cốc - Bích Động (1 Ngày) - Giá 415.000 VND/khách

Hà Nội - Tam Cốc – Bích Động – chùa Bái Đính - Hà Nội (1 ngày) - Giá 450.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Cố đô Hoa Lư - Tam Cốc - Cúc Phương - Hà Nội (2 ngày 1 đêm) - Giá 850.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Chùa Bái Đính – Cố Đô Hoa Lư - Hà Nội (1 ngày) - Giá 350.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Rừng Cúc Phương - Hà Nội (1 ngày) - Giá 380.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Vân Long – Kênh Gà - Hà Nội (1 ngày) - Giá 380.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour Du Lịch Ninh Bình: Tràng An – Cúc Phương – Kênh Gà (2 Ngày) - Giá 1,513,000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## thietht

*Khách sạn* 

Khách Sạn Thế Long 

Khách sạn Thùy Anh 

Khách sạn Huyền thoại Ninh Bình

*Khu nghỉ dưỡng*

Tam Coc Garden Resort (3 sao)

Đồi Dù Resort

Cúc Phương Oriont Resort

Khu nghỉ dưỡng 5 sao Emeralda Ninh Bình 

Khu nghỉ dưỡng Banyan Tree Lăng Cô

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Thành Long

Đại Nhà hàng Bến Tràng An 

Nhà hàng Thiên Trường 

Nhà hàng Kim Đa

Nhà hàng Phú Gia Lộc

Nhà hàng Hương Mai 

Nhà hàng Hoàng Long

Nhà hàng Bến Tràng An - (Khu bến thuyền Tràng An, Ninh Xuân, huyện Hoa Lư, Ninh Bình)

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Ninh Bình

----------

